# without dogs



## parki (Mar 13, 2009)

what is the best method to hunt rabbits without dogs


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just sneek slow thru the habitat with a 22LR and keep your eyes open. Look for the shine of the eye or the ears sticking up. with fresh snow on the ground you can track them some but stillmove really slow.

 Al


----------

